# Replacement Remote for 510D



## tetonbarbie (Mar 31, 2009)

My Platinum remote has died. I cannot find anyone online to buy a replacement remote as it is discontinued. I own all my equipment so cannot use warranty for replacement from Dish.

Does anyone know what alternate remote can be used with 510D and where I can purchase?

Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you called Dish? Most of the time, they're pretty good about sending out replacement remotes for free. Even if they don't, they don't charge much for them.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I find the 6.3 replacement they'll send you to be much more comfortable to use than the Platinum. It will come with a set of keys (the color tab at the bottom of the remote) so you can operate it in IR (green key) or UHF (black key). The UHF Pro key is only for newer receivers.

The 510 does not fit in the "Other HD Receiver Support Forum (811, 921, 942)." Could a moderator move this to either General Dish Discussion or the SD Receiver Support forum?


----------

